# Gerard's Goals for 2007 (a lot of goals)



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

World Health Organization states humans are composed of the social, cultural, mental, emotional, environental, spiritual.....that means I should exercise each dimension to its potential to be healthy....so therefore my goals...... 

Service Goals
-Hopefully I will final get matched early this year and become a good peer supporter for a client who has HIV/AIDS
-Help plant trees in my neighborhood when FUF comes around.
-Volunteer in the Green Festival again.
-Organize with local human rights organization Global Exchange with events and demonstrations
-Donate money to meaningful nonprofits and non-governmental organizations
-Recycle, reduce, reuse everything I can

Functional Goal
Learn how to Drive a car already in the summer

Psyche Goals
Work on my pathologies
Work on my inhibitions
Work on my depression
work on my shyness
eliminate bad habits
attend to my needs first

Relationship Goals
-Participate more in my classes
-Try to get to know a couple of people in each of my classes
-Try to get to know all of my instructors
-Go to some sporting events with my dad year round.
-Try to make a meaningful date or activity with my younger and older sister (This is going to be the most hardest goal out of everything)
-Go on a couple of lunch dates with my mom
-Try to reconnect with so called and existing friends (This is the second hardest goal out of everything)
-Have a good time at my relative's wedding in New York this summer
-Have a good time in my visit to Canada this summer
-Have another good Thanksgiving, and Christmas
-work with my therapist with depression and making friends
-extend currents of care and compassion to the world in general

Music Goals
(I started to take piano lessons in the summer 2006 and want to advance my skill)
-Learn proper piano technique (I sware I have bad technique and bad habits)
-Learn how to sight read better 
-Learn more Gershwin
-Learn jazz theory
-relearn diatonic and chromatic harmony
-learn perfect pitch
-Learn pop theory
-learn how to play from fake books
-develop my own type of improvisation
-Play in more recitals
-Listen to different kinds of music
-Attend a couple of live concerts

Spiritual Goals
-Meditate 30 minutes each day
-Continued practice of tonglen and prayer
-Learn Contemplative Prayer
-Learn about the Chakra System
-Learn more about Buddhist and Eastern Philosophy and mysticism
-Buy several wisdom books and read a bit of it and reflect on it each day
-Learn about religion that I don't know of, of all cultures
-maintain journal practice

Academic Goals
-Transfer to State University in the Fall with a good positive (to do well) mindset Majoring in International Relations and minoring in Global Peace, Human Rights, Justice Studies and also World Development Studies (peer support, multiculturalism, human rights and sustainable development is my career path, I know I'm an idealist)
-Read a meaningful book each week
-Keep learning about different subjects on my own
-Learn about particularly Art History on my own
-Do extensive research and learn about development psychologist Clare Graves system on existential values and it's application use especially under geopolitical context
-Learn more about the psychology concept of the "Shadow" and learn how to disown my own shadow elements to maintain a healthy persona.

Health, Nutrition and Fitness Goals
-Drink 8 glasses of water each day
-Eat lots of fruits and vegetables
-Learn how to cook easy meals
-Maintain yoga and qigong practice
-Learn Tai Chi
-Take more Tennis Lessons just in the summer (Buy videos and books first)
-Renew and rejoin tennis club
-Make a steady same level tennis partner
-Enter a ladder and possible a tournament
-Bike more (I bought a road bike a year and a half ago and haven't been using it much lately)
-Nag parents to buy a Bow Flex and go on a regular weight training routine to build muscle (Very new and exciting health goal)
-Number one Goal out of everything - Don't over stress myself in accomplishing all of my goals but do make everyday meaningful as if it were my last


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Gerard you have a lot of goals and they are pretty well organized and thought out. However, a goal list should be consolidated and attainable.

To be honest I think you have way too many goals for them to be feasible. You are going to be running around like a nut and getting all confused just trying to do them. Some idealism is good but some realism is better. I dont have your same interests but I could knock your list down to something like this

Retake up tennis lessons, play for fun, and make some friends.
Reach out more to people around you, let go, relax, and make friends.
Transfer to State University with major ...
Volunteer for Green Festival and coordinate/organize perhaps ONE more event
Take up piano again for fun perhaps doing lessons if you have time
Treat yourself for social anxiety, depression, and learn how to relax

You should not get books and videos on tennis. You should get out there and play and get yourself some lessons. Perhaps you are afraid of getting out on the court-- thats social anxiety. Once you get out there and get comfortable you will have so much fun and your brain will get out anxiety from the exercise that you will go back. Thats what its like for me and soccer. I've been playing all my life and its always been something very fun except for meeting new teammates at the beginning of a season. 

How about a little more me time in there-- you know stuff like ordering in pizza and having a party with people with beer, playing a shoot em up video game, going to see Saw III. Dude relax you are trying to do too much. I know what thats like.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

It may seem like a whole lot, but I really think all of your goals are attainable. You are limited only by your imagination and about 525,600 hours (if you plan to do that in a year). I admire those who are courageous enough to set high standards and aim for lofty, seeminlgy impossible goals. As cliche as it may be, an impassioned human spirit can be tremendously powerful. Good luck, and I hope you accomplish every single one of your goals. I believe you can.


----------

